# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  excavating narrow area

## stell1

Hi i need to excavate the side of my house- remove stones/small boulders from reatining wall, level ground so can pave area and build new retaining wall. problem is the side doorway is very narrow only 800 or so wide and there is no other access, everyone i have called re mini dingos says i need clearance of 1050..is there anyway i can get this done any other way? Does anyone know of anyone in the north/east area (heidelberg/ivanhoe) that can possibly do this at a reasonable price? I have already called dingo australia to see who has a dingo with the skinny wheels to try fit in but they dont know so i have called so many guys with no luck..i recently had a stump remover go in and remove some tree stumps and he managed to get a smaller machine in there so heres hoping, someone can help...cheers

----------


## Planned LScape

There are mini excavators that have retractable tracks, which can go close to 800mm, but I dont have that info on hand. They will only be a small machine, but may help you out.

----------


## Terrian

> Does anyone know of anyone in the north/east area (heidelberg/ivanhoe) that can possibly do this at a reasonable price?

  No such mythical creature exists  :Biggrin:  
Give Kennards a call (kennards.com.au) and see if their mini loader will fit (Post Hole Mini Loader Attachment - $48.00 for 24hrs hire) 
Or perhaps Coates (http://www.coates.com.au) they have mini excavators / loaders as well, there is one just near bulleen art & garden)

----------


## dazzler

Even a machine at 800mm wont be able to move much.  I would suggest blokes n barrows with a skip as close as possible.  :Frown:

----------


## namtrak

Maybe a trencher? 
Probably better off getting onto a shovel and going for it - want take you anywhere as long as you might think - just keep at it   :2thumbsup:

----------

